# Matriculation and tax laws



## Ken Sheldrake (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi we ( Ken & Lynda ) have an apartment in the east algarve which is for our retirement. At the moment we are spending at least 2 weeks every 2 months ( often more) there. Where can i get all the info regarding the do,s and dont,s regarding matriculation as i have a car dealership in the UK and it is far cheaper to bring a car over than buy one here? I am aware that a UK vehicke is only allowed 6 months stay. Is it possible to have a dual Uk and Portuguese residency without affecting my UK tax liability as i beleive you get one car matriculation allowance with this? Also where can i get a list of all the tax laws regarding Portuguese liabilitys? is there a web site which gives me any of this informatiom. Well to anyone who can help i thank you in advance. On alighter note we love Portugal and its people and are learning Portuguese in the UK so that we can intergrate and adopt a much more relaxed and healthy lifestyle. It is great to see children being involved with the families. We have been visitors to Portugal for twenty years now and for anyone who likes the Algarve the East coast is today still very Portuguese and hopefully will stay that way. Bye for Now Ken


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

For most countries, the issue of "tax residence" is determined by "preponderance of evidence" - which means that the rules are a bit open to interpretation and depend on how interested the local government is in adding to their tax lists. For most countries, 183 days spent in the country is enough for them to "presume" that you are resident there. (Translation: It is possible to claim residence elsewhere, but you'd better have some pretty compelling reason.)

The official determination is supposed to rest on where you have your "primary center of interest." This includes where you spend the most time, where you return to on a regular basis to sleep, where you own a home, where you perform the work for which you are paid.

In your case, you should be ok as long as you aren't spending more than 183 days a year in Portugal - but the criteria is not always very clear cut and the Portuguese could raise the issue if you appear to be "residing" in Portugal.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## brownsea (Dec 30, 2008)

*Portuguese language lessons*



Ken Sheldrake said:


> Hi we ( Ken & Lynda ) have an apartment in the east algarve which is for our retirement. At the moment we are spending at least 2 weeks every 2 months ( often more) there. Where can i get all the info regarding the do,s and dont,s regarding matriculation as i have a car dealership in the UK and it is far cheaper to bring a car over than buy one here? I am aware that a UK vehicke is only allowed 6 months stay. Is it possible to have a dual Uk and Portuguese residency without affecting my UK tax liability as i beleive you get one car matriculation allowance with this? Also where can i get a list of all the tax laws regarding Portuguese liabilitys? is there a web site which gives me any of this informatiom. Well to anyone who can help i thank you in advance. On alighter note we love Portugal and its people and are learning Portuguese in the UK so that we can intergrate and adopt a much more relaxed and healthy lifestyle. It is great to see children being involved with the families. We have been visitors to Portugal for twenty years now and for anyone who likes the Algarve the East coast is today still very Portuguese and hopefully will stay that way. Bye for Now Ken



Hi, I live in Wimborne and work in Bournemouth. Just wondered where you are having Portuguese lessons as I have tried for many years without success in this area. Each time I enrol, they run for a couple of weeks and then fold. I have been visiting Portugal for nearly as long as you and have picked up a reasonable knowledge of the lingo but need to know how to put it all together. I have enrolled for a further ed course which starts in March but no telling at the moment whether it will run.


----------



## Estebes (Jan 31, 2009)

brownsea said:


> Hi, I live in Wimborne and work in Bournemouth. Just wondered where you are having Portuguese lessons as I have tried for many years without success in this area. Each time I enrol, they run for a couple of weeks and then fold. I have been visiting Portugal for nearly as long as you and have picked up a reasonable knowledge of the lingo but need to know how to put it all together. I have enrolled for a further ed course which starts in March but no telling at the moment whether it will run.


Hi!

About the language is quite simple. My parents lived in UK for 11 years, and went to Tugaland when I was 14 months old. The only thing that I speak in English was BUAHHHHHHH! At school I always had bad notes at english. But a couple of years I start to be enlove with Jag's so I have to speak english at a naturally way, you need to talk, you talk. And a dictionary at your handbag doesn't ofend anybody!
About the registration car laws, this year whe had good news to other countries residents, thanks to Spanish Medical Doctors.
Due to many living in Spain and working in Portugal, there is a new law that permits that anybody working here, or doing something like that, can use your own car here but with other country reg plates.

Cheers

Alex


----------

